# USB port is dead.



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I just went through and ran the zipper on my HD TiVo and the Linksys USB adapter does not show any lights indicating to me that the USB ports are not powered.

Does Ver 6.3 activate the ports or does the zipper do that?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

This came from rbautch who said this......

If you have a Zippered tivo and lost networking after running The Slicer v1.2, this is the offending section of your author file that needs to be deleted:
Code:

sleep 60 echo if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then mount -o remount,rw / if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then mount -o remount,ro / reboot fi fi

Oh well, it didn't copy well, but nonetheless, is this my problem? I'm not sure if you would call this running the slicer or not. Just thought I'd ask.

What I did do was create a new zipper boot CD today. Followed all directions to the letter. Running the zipper went fine. It said it has successfully ran it. However, just before the success message, it said it was unable to perform something but that screen came and went real fast. TiVo booted up just fine. Went up to acquiring satellite info, rebooted and went all the way up. At least I can watch TV on it but I can't communicate with it through the PC.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

You ran the zipper not the slicer. The slicer is a separate script for upgrading to a new software version after hacking. There is a section in the zipper wiki about troubleshooting, so I would start there. It would also be helpful to make/buy a serial cable to watch the output while booting to see if there are any errors, and you can make some changes if necessary without having to keep pulling the drives. What adapter are you using? Have you tried both USB ports?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Yes I did do both ports. Dead. Linksys adapter.

Would it hurt any to rerun the zipper?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott D said:


> Yes I did do both ports. Dead. Linksys adapter.
> 
> Would it hurt any to rerun the zipper?


What linksys adapter??? Model number?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Download the latest version and try it again. I tested it this morning on a blank drive, and it worked fine on my HR10-250 using an Airlink adapter.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Model number......... USB200m Ver 2 Linksys 


rbautch............ 

I just made a Zipper boot CD just this afternoon. However, I got it from the Zipper how to page. Is that one current? 

Also, which other wired adapters will work if this one doesn't?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Scott D said:


> Model number......... USB200m Ver 2 Linksys
> 
> rbautch............
> 
> ...


Yes, that's current. Several compatible adapters are listed on that page, the Linksys should work.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

rbautch............ 

One more thing. I had some kind of something that, I think, was considered to be an error. It went by so fast that I couldn't read it. It cleared the screen and gave it a successful install.

Since you wrote it, what was the last thing it wanted to install before the success message? With an HR10-250 TiVo, was that step not required? Was it supposed to do that? 


My adapter is correct. Something else is wrong. I'm thinking about rerunning the script again. If I can retreive that error message, I'll let you know. It'll be a while.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Rerun the script...it has happened to me a couple of times before and that fixed it...don't pick wireless drivers either...


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I ran it again. Everything is fine all the way up to pick an IP address.

I chose 192.168.1.103 for TiVo and 192.168.1.1 for my router.

After it asked me if these values were correct, I had about 5 or 6 lines thereafter that gave me a message "no such file or directory" once or twice. It went by so fast that I couldn't read it. Maybe I need to take a picture of it. Might be able to pinpoint it better.

Still, TiVo works. Whatever it did at that point is unknown to me.


Oh, I can't pick wirelss adapters. I don't have one!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If you don't have recordings you want to keep, you may want to start with a fresh image. Also make sure you are working with the latest version. If you hold down the shift key and hit page-up, you can see previous output that whizzed by too fast.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I did that. Sorry I failed to mention that. There's nothing there that says error messages. Tell you what. I'm going to get my digital camera and try to take a picture of it.


I still am asking but not getting any answers. Let me try again.


What is the script doing AFTER the enter IP addresses and right before the success screen?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Ok, the problem I think is this.


Setting DMS settings in /etc/resolv.conf....
/cdrom/zipper.sh: /tivo/etc/resolv.conf: no such file
chmod failed too.

Then it appended my author file to my network command......something or another.

So, again. Why does my inability to connect to the network not work?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I thought I might mention that I ran the Zipper on Ver 6.3 rather than 3.1


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

I am re-running my zipper cd since I couldn't get the network adapter working.
I have copied the entire contents of the original 250gig HR10 drive to a new 750gig, and run the TiVo for more than a day to verify the new drive is ok. A 750gig provides 98 hours of HD storage space, according to system info. (woohoo!)
In executing the zipper, I am presented with a statement/question:
"Software imaged detected on your Zipper CD. Do you want to restore it now?"
The first time I ran the zipper, I thought this meant that it would overwite the stuff I spent 5 hours backing up from the original drive and it would be a "virgin" install afterwards. So I am wondering if I misunderstand the intent of this question and the effect. 
Should I be answering YES to this and if YES will it wipe the content, settings, season passes, etc... ??


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

the question is now moot. I decided to screw it, just hit "Y", and it tells me that the installation failed. I'm using an ISO CD. How much fun is that?
It finished with no further error messages. Booting now...
and 30 minutes later it still says nothing but 
Welcome. Powering up...


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

Kind of curious. The docs say to mount the CDROM drive, but nothing about mounting the hard drive. When I hit "Y" about the image, it then tries to install the image, which failed, and then it goes on, and a few lines later says that it successfully mounted the drive. Is that backwards? Is a drive accessible for writes prior to being mounted in unix?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Scott D said:


> I thought I might mention that I ran the Zipper on Ver 6.3 rather than 3.1


Then you screwed up.
There is no zipper for 6.3


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

Boot failed because I forgot to replace the MASTER jumper. Once replaced boot happens properly, but no joy in mudville. The system still boots ok, TiVo loads and records just fine, but pinging the designated 192.168.1.110 doesn't find the network adapter, and the lights on the Linksys don't light up at any point during boot or after so of course PING wouldn't work...
I've tested the Linksys on my laptop, it works. Not much else I know to do at this point to get USB net access working. I'm sure open to suggestions. 
The instructions don't tell me to mount the hard drive after mounting the CD ROM - is that why the first image command fails?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Then you screwed up.
> There is no zipper for 6.3


I was wondering about that. No, I didn't screw up too bad. I was smart enough to make a backup before I started. 

So, the zipper is not compatible with 6.3.

Gunnyman & rbautch, is a hack currently being created for 6.3? I really do appreciate you geniuses out there who know all about this stuff! Keep up the great work.

Strange.....This time it wasn't very upsetting!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I do know I have run just rbautch's script by itself and haven't had any problems what-so-ever. I had zippered my 3.15 drive and used the slicer 1.3 to get it to 6.3.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

I've spent literally hours reading threads, searching for information on the commands and methods I need in order to get into file contents to read what is in there, and figure out what is not working on the zipper CD, all to no success.
Is there by chance anyone that can share some specific command line commands in order to check what might be wrong, and where I need to look? thanks...


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

You can use the Zipper on 6.3, but you have to fool it by entering a service number prefix for a 6.2 Tivo, like 101. Since you'll be kludging things, I listed some caveats here if you decide to try it. If this is beyond your capabilites, use a 3.1.5f image, run the Zipper, and then do a slice upgrade to 6.3.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

rbautch said:


> You can use the Zipper on 6.3, but you have to fool it by entering a service number prefix for a 6.2 Tivo, like 101. Since you'll be kludging things, I listed some caveats here if you decide to try it. If this is beyond your capabilites, use a 3.1.5f image, run the Zipper, and then do a slice upgrade to 6.3.


? I am using an HR10-250 , that is I think on 3.1.5f, not version 6.3 (yet)....


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I saw this a while ago but I just can't remember what to do. I looked around a bit and found nothing on it.

My error, which is nothing, says that I need to reboot to be able to record shows. A clear and delete everything fixes the problem. 

My stump of the day is will a clear and delete everything remove all the hacks? In other words, will I have to rerun the Zipper again if I clear and delete everything??? 

Just to let you know, I downgraded to 3.1f and got the lights on the adapter. Just curious. Did I understand correctly that if I were to put the 6.3 back on the drive and fake the service number, Ver 6.3 will work??


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

> Just to let you know, I downgraded to 3.1f and got the lights on the adapter. Just curious. Did I understand correctly that if I were to put the 6.3 back on the drive and fake the service number, Ver 6.3 will work??


Well, I gave it a go. Just to see what will happen. First, let me say, that this HR10-250 running Ver 3.1.5 networked correctly. No folders though. Not even too sure MRV could function on Ver 3.

Reinstalled Ver 6.3. Used 101 as the service number. Every thing was a success. Also, the Linksys (wired) network adapter lit up. No connectivity though. Perhaps the network is turned off but the USB port is now powered.

Is it possible to correct this problem by changing some commands in the author file. Of coarse I'll need to remove my hard drive again and use pico editor.

Another thing. What about changing the author file within the zipper install? Edit what needs to be changed and rerun the zipper? I can do that too with no problems. I think I'm almost there. It's looking pretty good.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Scott D said:


> I saw this a while ago but I just can't remember what to do. I looked around a bit and found nothing on it.
> 
> My error, which is nothing, says that I need to reboot to be able to record shows. A clear and delete everything fixes the problem.
> 
> My stump of the day is will a clear and delete everything remove all the hacks? In other words, will I have to rerun the Zipper again if I clear and delete everything???


This problem is fixed. Ignore this one.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

Scott, you got zipper to work, and your network adaptor works?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Well, it's powered, at least. Network settings are wrong.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Did you read the caveats about using the Zipper on 6.3? Did you make any adjustments to your usb.map to compensate?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

No, not yet. I'll have to reread it again to see what I need to do. It was late and I was tired. 

Besides, I still have MNF to watch.  

BTW, rbautch. Are you a computer programmer by trade or do you just absolutely love this kind of stuff? Me? I'm an aircraft technician. Programming is somewhat out of my league. I know the hardware side of computers but very little on the software side. Things like how programs work. Basic command lines, I'm good. Telling a computer a series of instructions, forget it.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

> It will also install Jamie's latest backported drivers, and attempt to modify your usb.map file. In 6.3, the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file is a symlink to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map, so you may have to recreate the symlink. Also, it will attempt to symlink ax8817x.o to the usbnet.o module, so you may have to delete that also.


Mind clarifing this statement. Am I supposed to match /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map to /etc/hotplug/usb.map where they read the same? Recreate to what?

I will need to pull the drive to do this. That's no problem. I just need more exacting instructions as to what and how the usb.map needs to be altered and which one.

Is the usbnet.o module supposedly interfereing with certain other commands? That said, it is incompatible with 6.3?

I can do this, but I just want to make sure I understand what it is that I need to do. I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Scott D said:


> Mind clarifing this statement. Am I supposed to match /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map to /etc/hotplug/usb.map where they read the same? Recreate to what?
> 
> I will need to pull the drive to do this. That's no problem. I just need more exacting instructions as to what and how the usb.map needs to be altered and which one.
> 
> ...


Any clarification here? Mind telling me what this means?



> It will also install Jamie's latest backported drivers, and attempt to modify your usb.map file. In 6.3, the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file is a symlink to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map, so you may have to recreate the symlink. Also, it will attempt to symlink ax8817x.o to the usbnet.o module, so you may have to delete that also.


I don't really know what a symlink is. I'm an aircraft technician, not a computer guru!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I'm stumped here. Have no idea what to do. Looked all over the place to no avail. What do I need to do? No idea what a symlink is. I don't even have a clue what that whole statement above said!  

I am a mechanic, not a computer programmer. How about talking to me in plain english? I don't understand this technical software talk. I know for a fact that most of you out there if I were to give you a job to do on a Boeing 737, with no schooling whatsoever on it, would be lost out there without me to assist you!  Go out to that 737 and replace the #3 Krueger actuator. Care to tell me where and what that is? Get the picture? Technical mechanic talk!

So, how 'bout it? A little simple to understand instructions on this? What's simple to you may be complex and confusing to others. Believe me, I know!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

scott google for symlink or symbolic link. A symlink is the linux equivalent of a windows shortcut.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

That's great, but it still doesn't answer my question. 

What do I need to do to the usb.map file? What do I need to change it to?

It can't be this difficult. Just tell me what to change it to. Stop beating around the bush. Try a direct answer. I don't mind if there is instructions posted somewhere else. I'll go there. If not, just tell me here.

If I need to download something, where is it? I'll run it if I know where it is.


I've been searching for Jamie's latest backported drivers for well over an hour. I know the answer is out there and somebody knows. How about a direct answer for a change? It's not the TiVo that is frustrating me, it's the lack of direct answers. I feel I have to solve a puzzle or a mystery in order to move on.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Scott D said:


> ...It can't be this difficult. Just tell me what to change it to. Stop beating around the bush. Try a direct answer..... I know the answer is out there and somebody knows. How about a direct answer for a change? It's not the TiVo that is frustrating me, it's the lack of direct answers..... I feel I have to solve a puzzle or a mystery in order to move on.


You are getting direct answers. Unfortunately your knowledge in this area isn't sufficient enough to understand what they are telling you. Don't feel offended by my comment - I don't understand most of what they are saying in this thread either (which is why I have not attempted hacking my 10-250 yet).
You said you are an aircraft technician, imagine yourself dealing with a cab driver who wants to replace that #3 Krueger actuator - you tell him what to do but he keeps asking the same things over again, or asks you to explain it in terms that he can understand - not the technical terms of your trade. You're running into the same thing here, you're a cab driver in over your head, and the free help you have been getting will dry up pretty fast if you harrass the providers.
Also, these folks understandably get pretty tired of answering the same questions over and over, they have already told five or six cab drivers how to replace that #3 Krueger actuator, which is why you frequently get advised to look it up along with guidance on where to search.
May sound harsh, but this is nothing compared to what you would be hearing over at DDB!  
I read all of these threads absorbing information from the problems that others have had, and kibbitz when I feel that I can help out. Unfortunately, I too am over my head on this one and can't help you directly. But if I may make an observation, looks to me like the questions your are asking are too broad - you cover too much at once, take it a step at a time.
Instead of hounding you for beating around the bush on your instructions to me to replace the #3 Krueger, I would probably start by asking you where it was, how to get to it, go look at it and then come back with more specific questions. 
I mean, heck you came here for help after you tried to zipper 6.3!  
So you have already exhibited a propensity to dive in before you even check to see if there is water in the pool, let alone how deep it is.
Gunny told you to use the #89 Boeing extractor to remove the clevis pin retainer. He is not beating around the bush because you don't know what a #89 Boeing retractor is. It's not like he sent you after a "left hand crescent wrench."  
You are right you "have to solve a puzzle or a mystery in order to move on", just keep in mind that you have to solve it, they don't have to solve it for you.  
None of this is meant to insult you, but help you out in your quest, since I notice that the help stream seems to be getting down to a trickle for you, and I think the reason is what I have indicated above.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Scott D said:


> That's great, but it still doesn't answer my question.
> 
> What do I need to do to the usb.map file? What do I need to change it to?
> 
> ...


You missed this part of my earlier post:


rbautch said:


> If this is beyond your capabilites, use a 3.1.5f image, run the Zipper, and then do a slice upgrade to 6.3.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

No hatred intended. This point I am making is that the direct answers given are somewhat advanced users that know quite a bit of this stuff already. More than likely, these people are avid Linux users who probably hate Windows. 

Like my Krueger actuator example, it works like this. You have that job to do so here we go. 

Me....Go replace the #3 Krueger actuator. 
You...Where is the actuator? 
Me....It's on the airplane? 
You...Yeah, I got that part. Where is it on the airplane? 
Me....Do I have to tell you everything? Go look it up in the manual. 
You...Ok, where do I look under in the manual? 
Me....Read the table of contents. It'll tell you where to go. 
You...I don't understand how your manual is written. 
Me....Well, all the information is in there, you just have to find it. 

Get the picture? That's called beating around the bush. Not to mention not answering their questions. 

Me....Go replace the #3 Krueger actuator. 
You...Where is the actuator? 
Me....It is found on the right wing. 
You...How do I change it correctly? 
Me....Read this manual. It contains the steps to do it with pictures. 
You...Got it. No problem. 

That's the kind of direct answers I am looking for. No, I don't want you to hold my hand. All I need is a concise point in the right direction that is clear and in plain language. I can do the work if (and only IF) I understand what I am doing in the first place. Right now, I don't have a clue as to what you are talking about. They said modify it but never said what to do to modify it. Nowhere in this post does it say how to do it, just what needs to be done. Am I right?

That's what it is like to me and many others. Let me commend you guys on a fantastic job you have done. The zipper is a fantastic tool. Love it. I also have no problems installing modules either but I don't plan on understanding every command line in the script. I don't care how it works, I just want it to work. I'll leave the how it works up to the pros, of which I am not.  I understand things go wrong, but hey, that's life.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Slice upgrades are not familiar to me either. I have not studied them so, as of right now, I don't want to go that route.

Besides, I already got a working copy of 6.3 anyway.   

Review post #33


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Ok. Enough of the bashing. Let's get back to the USB problem.....


A few questions.

1. What does Jamie have for USB backported drivers?
2. If it is a file I need to download, where is it and what is it called?
3. Is this a script that can be run on a PC?
4. If detailed description or instructions are posted elsewhere, where is it?
5. Is there anything else I need to know?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

willardcpa said:


> You are getting direct answers. Unfortunately your knowledge in this area isn't sufficient enough to understand what they are telling you. Don't feel offended by my comment - I don't understand most of what they are saying in this thread either (which is why I have not attempted hacking my 10-250 yet).


I'll have to disagree. A direct answer leads you somewhere. This, as you call a direct answer, leads nowhere. You yourself said you didn't understand. Would you not do the same thing I did as I have written above? Ask for clarification? Ok. So they gave me a direct answer. Would you explain to me what he said?

About being offended? Not a chance. Mad about the answers that was given to me? Not worth it. Agree that I got a direct answer? Not a chance. Sorry, I won't bite. Just stating a factual statement. Read around a bit. Since there is a high possibility that I will never get a positive answer here, I'll just have to guess what he said and hope for the best. If I screw up, no need to concern yourself. It's not your TiVo, right?

Oh. I refuse to be hateful in any way. If any of you feel offended, I guess that the way it will be for you. I only state what I see. If you don't like it, well.... what can I say. I don't help out people much simply because the problems they are having is outside my scope. However, if someone were to have a problem that I can assist them with, I will give them a positive point to try. What I see is "that problem was already addressed, go find it." You get the idea. Give me a break. They're asking for direct help. Don't lead them on a wild goose chase as you did me. Answer the dam question.

I'll attempt to fix it myself by means of trial and error until I find out what the problem migt be.

Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the amount of space required to instruct someone how to do basic linux steps such as create symlinks, delete, rename, and move files is impractical here. Especially since linuxquestions.org for example already has step by step instructions for doing most of this stuff.
I cannot believe you are complaining on the most noob friendly forum regarding this stuff about answers you have received.
I'm done.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Scott D said:


> Ok. Enough of the bashing. Let's get back to the USB problem.....
> 
> A few questions.
> 
> ...


1 ask Jamie
2 again ask jamie
3. no
4 ddb
5 basic linux commands for file manipulation


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I am simply stating that the answer wasn't direct. Believe me. I am not complaining as you think that I am. I am not upset in any way.

I know that there could have been a better way to set me in the right direction. And I'm still waiting for it.

I know you feel the answer that was given to me was simple. Like, why didn't I think of that. Me? Huh??? Do what?

No, I stand firm on this one. Given time, I may find out what I need to do.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

ScottD

I'm right here with you, I have my hr10-250's cover off until I get this network up and running. 

I THINK you are missing the same file I was, ptvnetHD, I THINK I made the mistake at ptv's website via the zipper's url link. Zippers step 1 links us 3.1.5f users to ICAKE-S2DT-HD. Guess what....this doesn't get us networking, we also need ptvnetHD which is at the bottom, now we just need to know what to do with it.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

From general observation on my TiVo, I know I have a powered USB port(s) Two reasons. With ver 6.3, the adapter lights up. On ver 3.1xxx, it lights up and works. I tried running zipper with the 6.2 service numbers on the older TiVo's rather than the HR10-250 service number. By doing it that way, it powered the ports. 

With that said, I already knew it is a driver issue. That's what I want to do next but I don't know how to do it. Where do I get this new driver? 

As of right now, the only method I have of installing this driver is to pull the hard drive and install the driver.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

> we also need ptvnetHD which is at the bottom, now we just need to know what to do with it.


If I find out, I'll tell you. Maybe we can scratch our heads together on this one.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

Scott D

I got my network UP ! (no thanks to the zipper)

I used ptvnetHD cd to boot with and instantcake for the hr10-250 for a clean install, I originally tried to install it without using the instantcake, retaining my image already on my hard drive, and it didn't work. PM me and I'll do my best to answer any questions you may have. That way we can't be looked down upon by all the zipper gods.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

ScottD, have you read the _Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3_ thread? I don't mean looked through it, I mean _read_ it.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> ScottD, have you read the _Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3_ thread? I don't mean looked through it, I mean _read_ it.


I have no intention to update slices since they are already installed. That is what that post was all about. It was for (primarily) for already hacked units that want the 6.3 upgrades.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

that thread also explains in great detail how to fix networks that are dead after 6.3 is installed.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> that thread also explains in great detail how to fix networks that are dead after 6.3 is installed.


Ok, show me. point to it. Give me a post number to start with. I am not going to read 30 pages when you know exactly where it is.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

OH My GOD
Post 1
4. If you have an adapter that is not compatible with stock 6.3 drivers, you will lose network access to your Tivo unless you take steps to get the proper drivers and modify the usb.map file. You can copy the drivers from your old root partition, or download the latest ones from Jamie's thread on DDB. See here, here and here.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315245


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

If you won't help with appropriate answers, stop wasting my time. You apparently can't answer questions correctly. 

If you can't contribute to repairing this problem (whether it works or not) then discontinue your posts in my thread. If you intent to give valid solutions that I can try, you are welcome to post. 

What will not be tolerated is stupid answers. Case in point. I know that you know where and what jamie's drivers are and is. Instead of having me track down and find jamie, and possibly get nowhere with him is not a good answer to the question. One word answers, you gotta be kidding me. Why couldn't you say go to this link? 

From this point on, any more indirect answers from anybody will be ignored. I would suggest that if you don't want to contribute any help, then don't post.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

welcome to my ignore list
and enjoy your tivo.
jamie's backport drivers are part of the zipper.
that's in the zipper documentation. They are supported on deal data base
deal data base cannot be linked here the owner of this site does not allow it.

The 6.3 thread I linked above has 3 links in it on what to look at when you lose networking on a HD Tivo.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Hoooray. Maybe now I can now get some valid help.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> OH My GOD
> Post 1
> 4. If you have an adapter that is not compatible with stock 6.3 drivers, you will lose network access to your Tivo unless you take steps to get the proper drivers and modify the usb.map file. You can copy the drivers from your old root partition, or download the latest ones from Jamie's thread on DDB. See here, here and here.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315245


Adapter is compatible, dude. Been there, done that. no help. I checked all three. On the third one, I am NOT going to read 66 pages of that stuff.

Hence this post. My usb is dead. How do I change the driver?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I can't believe I am getting inadequate answers to a simple question. The answers I get tells me my drivers are incorrect. I ask how do I fix them? Silence. Oh, they are posted elsewhere. Really? Where? Do a Google on it. What? you don't know where? Why yes I do. I'm just not going to tell you.

Just forget it. Chock this one up for a loss.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

addicted4life said:


> ScottD
> 
> I'm right here with you, I have my hr10-250's cover off until I get this network up and running.
> 
> I THINK you are missing the same file I was, ptvnetHD, I THINK I made the mistake at ptv's website via the zipper's url link. Zippers step 1 links us 3.1.5f users to ICAKE-S2DT-HD. Guess what....this doesn't get us networking, we also need ptvnetHD which is at the bottom, now we just need to know what to do with it.


Wow, you really can't follow directions. PTVnet and the Zipper are 2 mutually exclusive ways of establishing networking on a Tivo (PTVnet costs $20 and Zipper is free). PTVnet is not part of the Zipper - it's only presented as a "simpler" alternative for people with limited techincal capabilities. PTVnet is linked under the section of the Zipper website called "Important Information Before you Begin", which you obviously skipped.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Scott D said:


> I can't believe I am getting inadequate answers to a simple question. The answers I get tells me my drivers are incorrect. I ask how do I fix them? Silence. Oh, they are posted elsewhere. Really? Where? Do a Google on it. What? you don't know where? Why yes I do. I'm just not going to tell you.
> 
> Just forget it. Chock this one up for a loss.


Scott, you managed to piss off two of the most helpful and patient people on this forum. If you spent 10 minutes following the advice in my last post, you'd be up and running now. If you spent half as much time reading as you did posting, you'd be up and running now.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

rbautch said:


> Scott, you managed to piss off two of the most helpful and patient people on this forum. If you spent 10 minutes following the advice in my last post, you'd be up and running now. If you spent half as much time reading as you did posting, you'd be up and running now.


This is the most unfriendly forum I have ever been involved with.

Can we play more sharades now ?? How about a beat around the bush answer ?I have a problem and I want you to make me guess what I did wrong.

ppffffttt Some help you guys are. We all make mistakes, well maybe not you, and asking questions is human nature.

all the typing you do answering questions with more questions of your own could be put to MUCH better use just answering the DAMN question. Point a newbie in the right direction for once, don't drive them away. You only have a hissy-fit about "post the zipper ?'s in the zipper thread.." to anyone with under 50 posts....you told me to do this on a post about the EXACT same prob I WAS having on the hr10-250. you didn't mention it to the original poster, wonder why ??? You waited for me to jump in with my similar problem. 
Did you every think maybe with the new 6.3 software coming out for hr10 there could be a deluge of n00b questions and people frantic to get the update and hack the thing while they can ? I still say the zipper doesn't work following the directions to a T on a hr10-250. that is unless clearing and deleating everything causes the networking to fail.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

rbautch said:


> Scott, you managed to piss off two of the most helpful and patient people on this forum. If you spent 10 minutes following the advice in my last post, you'd be up and running now. If you spent half as much time reading as you did posting, you'd be up and running now.


Just out of curiosity, why do you think that?

Maybe you need to review posts 33, 34 and 35. Where's the pissed off stuff?? Sorry, but I see none. Why, you may ask, did it turn out like this? For starters, where is the answer for post #33? Where? I don't see any. Jeez, the real question was, where were you?????? You're the one you said the quote in post 33. Is it really too much to ask for a better clarification as to the procedures necessary? Maybe so, or at least that's how I see it.

Soooooo, since one person said something about my questions being so broad, I asked 5 important questions. Got absolutely no smart answers. Contact jamie, whoever he is is just another way of passing the buck to someone else especially when he knows the answer. Too many one word answers. Know what I think? I think he was being a smart a$$. I think he did that intentionally to irritate me. I think he knew the answers were going to be worthless to me and yet not a lie either.

As far as PTVnet is concerned, that didn't come into play until post 47. Back to post 33 - 35. If that was another option, why was it not mentioned way back when? Such as instead of the zipper, do this instead. For me to start over is not a problem.



> PTVnet is linked under the section of the Zipper website called "Important Information Before you Begin", which you obviously skipped.


Now that really hurts. You know what? Even though you failed to even ask me if I even read that, this really pissed me off, YES I DID!!!! You care to know why I didn't go that way? If you want to know, all you got to do is ask me.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

Scott D, he's talking to me on the non instruction reading. I do things one step at a time, line by line, and take the things he writes as true. Problem is the way he writes it is misleading, just check the zipper instructions paragraph about the error 51. That's what I didn't read, well, i read it, just left it as only if you get error 51, which to me is the way it reads. Very few periods. Hard to follow.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Scott Russ was not even talking to you when he said 
P TVnet is linked under the section of the Zipper website called "Important Information Before you Begin", which you obviously skipped. 

Sounds like you want a script to fix your problems. Sorry no such script exists. There is an entire thread on Deal Data Base dot com which explains in incredible detail what the backport drivers are, and how to install them. It is best to go there for that than hash it out here, because we had nothing to do with their creation. 
You have now been told (multiple times) how to fix your problem. 
You have said you don't want to read 60 pages worth of stuff. Too bad. The answers are there. Why should someone retype them just for you?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

addicted4life said:


> This is the most unfriendly forum I have ever been involved with.
> 
> Can we play more sharades now ?? How about a beat around the bush answer ?I have a problem and I want you to make me guess what I did wrong.
> 
> ...


I think if you look at the thread that has 7700 some odd posts in it, you will rethink your statements regarding how unfriendly we are. As for Zipper not working on 6.3 yet, you are correct. But then again. That has been said a few times already that it isn't ready yet.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

My apologies. When frustration sets in, it's pretty bad.

Look. As it goes for me alone, Truely, I know WHAT the problem is. My usb.map needs to be modified. Got it. All I need to do is change some things around. The only issue is, how do I do it? I would, at least, like to know the filename I need to get.

Yes, I can do this but I need the correct stuff to do it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have an HR10-250 
Else I would have probably been able to provide a step by step for EVERYONE to follow.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

> You have said you don't want to read 60 pages worth of stuff. Too bad. The answers are there. Why should someone retype them just for you?


That's not what I said. I never said for you to retype them for me.

You know what? I mentioned something about an antenna. I think you'll like it. If you're interested in it and what I found out about it, well, you're just gonna have to hunt it down. Do a Google search. It's there, man, but you're just gonna have to research it out yourself because I'm not going to retype the analysts report for you. Sorry.

However, if you were to go here , you can read all about this fantastic antenna.

So, the real question is, do you know where this stuff is? I seriously doubt it is a 100 pages long. Since this appears to be a common problem, there is a place specifically for this. Yeah, I know. Its in the other forum. I know, I know. Can you be a little more specific? Like what the title is to the post, maybe?

If you don't know, then say so. I don't mind.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

> Adapter is compatible, dude. Been there, done that. no help. I checked all three. On the third one, I am NOT going to read 66 pages of that stuff.


As for DDB look in series 2 support for the backported drivers support thread. also look in the series 2 discussion section for the big 6.3 info thread.

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44114
http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50136


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

Scott D said:


> So, the real question is, do you know where this stuff is? I seriously doubt it is a 100 pages long. Since this appears to be a common problem, there is a place specifically for this. Yeah, I know. Its in the other forum. I know, I know. Can you be a little more specific? Like what the title is to the post, maybe?
> 
> If you don't know, then say so. I don't mind.


the Zipper thread !!!!!

Damn it !!!

you know, the one that doesn't even have the word "Zipper" in the title.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

addicted4life said:


> the Zipper thread !!!!!
> 
> Damn it !!!
> 
> you know, the one that doesn't even have the word "Zipper" in the title.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

rbautch said:


> Wow, you really can't follow directions. PTVnet and the Zipper are 2 mutually exclusive ways of establishing networking on a Tivo (PTVnet costs $20 and Zipper is free). PTVnet is not part of the Zipper - it's only presented as a "simpler" alternative for people with limited techincal capabilities. PTVnet is linked under the section of the Zipper website called "Important Information Before you Begin", which you obviously skipped.


WTF does deciding to go with the ptvnethd file have to do with not following directions ? I tried the zipper, asked for help, got none, you blew that for me. So I went and spent a whopping $20 *ouch* to fix my $600 hr10-250 to work on my $3000 tv. In my statement you Quoted, I typed THINK in caps because that's what i was doing THINKING, not KNOWING. For the love of God, go get laid for all our sake. Then maybe I'll accept an apology.

Search tivo underground for hr10-250, that's right, a whopping 12 threads. that's why when I had a problem with the zipper install I posted a question about the network not working. my folders looked exactly like the pics in your directions, I entered my ips correctly, used instantcake image, I even started on a new drive, as I mentioned. I started out as fresh as anyone could. Guess what ? the networking didn't work. Why ? according to you because I couldn't read directions and I cleared and deleted... ?? So doing that must cause loss of network ?? is this true ?? can I get a straight answer ??

Just circle one

YES NO


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

actually if you set up networking with the zipper or without it, for that matter, then run clear and delete, yes your network settings will be hosed.
The reason is, network settings are stored in MFS. When you Clear and Delete, MFS is completely detroyed and rebuilt.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Thank you. I have been there but really wasn't confident it was the right place. I'll check it out and see. If I remember, the file in the middle of that post is the updated one?

Never mind. Small print at top.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> actually if you set up networking with the zipper or without it, for that matter, then run clear and delete, yes your network settings will be hosed.
> The reason is, network settings are stored in MFS. When you Clear and Delete, MFS is completely detroyed and rebuilt.


Thanks Gunnyman


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott D said:


> My apologies. When frustration sets in, it's pretty bad.
> 
> Look. As it goes for me alone, Truely, I know WHAT the problem is. My usb.map needs to be modified. Got it. All I need to do is change some things around. The only issue is, how do I do it? I would, at least, like to know the filename I need to get.
> 
> Yes, I can do this but I need the correct stuff to do it.


I really think you should read the _Upgrading your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3_ thread.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> I really think you should read the _Upgrading your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3_ thread.


Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

It's like driving past a horrible accident on the highway. You know you shouldn't slow down and stare, but you can't help yourself.


----------



## dv8 (Sep 13, 2004)

cheer said:


> It's like driving past a horrible accident on the highway. You know you shouldn't slow down and stare, but you can't help yourself.


I'm in the car behind you doing the exact same thing... 

Zipper worked fine for me with a little work after the 6.3a upgrade... Just took a couple hours of playing around and reading not arguing.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I spent $60.00 in vain just to have the exact same problem I started off with.

I purchased these 3 things. 

PTVnetHD
Instantcake (slicable version) for the HR10-250
slicer

Ran PTVnetHD. Had no problems whatsoever. While I ran it, I installed the new image too. No errors anywhere.

Next, I checked what version number was there ready to be installed and it was something like 6.2-01-2-101. Had no problems transferring slicer to the TiVo. I opened up the command prompt (Win XP) and did telnet (tivoaddress). Got the prompt. ran the slicer by this command line. ./slicer 6.2-01-2-101. 

Just so you won't panic, I pulled the numbers off the instructions page. I didn't use those exact numbers.

Needless to say, it ran just fine. Rebooted the TiVo, but had to go to work. When I got home, I found out that I back to post #1. USB port is dead. No lights, no nothing.


So, I ask again. How do I modify this POS. EXACTLY, what do I do. What do I need to get and where do I install this this stuff.

I wasted $60.00 to get nowhere of which you guys wanted me to do so badly. Thanks!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

ARC said:


> Scott, you got zipper to work, and your network adaptor works?


Did you ever fix your networking problem? Did you ever get 6.3 to network? If so, how?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I'm going to try one more thing. Have the zipper run the slicer. I'll let you know. 

This won't work. As far as I know, all it does is copy the slicer over to TiVo. I still have to run it still. That will wipe out EVERYTHING that I have accomplished.

Forget this. Refer back to post 82.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Step 1: Install 3.1.5f virgin image.

Step 2: Zipper.

Step 3: Check for 6.3a slices.

Step 4: READ THE _UPGRADING YOUR HACKED HR10-250 TO 6.3_ THREAD.

Step 5: Install 6.3a slices.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Scott D said:


> So, I ask again. How do I modify this POS. EXACTLY, what do I do. What do I need to get and where do I install this this stuff.
> 
> I wasted $60.00 to get nowhere of which you guys wanted me to do so badly. Thanks!


We don't work for you. We're not making money from you. Stop bossing us around.

You've been told where to go look. You choose not to do even the slightest bit of reading. Your loss. Enjoy your stock Tivo.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I downloaded a very large usb backported file on the other site. It is asking me to make sure the I install the correct kernel and copy that module to TiVo.

What is my Kernel for the HR10-250 Ver 6.3?

Refrigerator broke. Had to let the repairman in.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

/pops popcorn


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> /pops popcorn


You're kidding.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

cheer said:


> We don't work for you. We're not making money from you. Stop bossing us around.


How much cash do you want? Would $100.00 work for you? Or is it $500.00. Be reasonable and realistic. What's your price?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> Step 1: Install 3.1.5f virgin image.
> 
> Step 2: Zipper.
> 
> ...


Start all over because the slicer ruined EVERYTHING! Did you not read post 82?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

/me subscribes....

/me pops popcorn


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Scott D said:


> How much cash do you want? Would $100.00 work for you? Or is it $500.00. Be reasonable and realistic. What's your price?


If I did this for pay (and I don't -- or if I did I wouldn't admit it, as the Zipper violates the DMCA for starters, and accepting money to hack might also violate the killhdinitrd license agreement), it'd be for a lot in order to cover the inevitable support. Having seen your posts, I'm guessing I'd need to build a lot of that in.

When I consult in my normal profession, I charge around $100/hr, so that's what my time's worth. If I figure 2 hours to write up specific instructions for you (as foolproof as I can make 'em) and 10 hrs of support (guesstimate), it'd be around $1200. I'm not saying my fictional services would be worth that; that's merely what it'd take for me to actually do it. Theoretically.

Also, with me you'd have to start over anyway because I don't use Zipper and I don't use the Slicer; I do everything manually.

Bottom line...this is a hobby for many/most of us. We'll help as we can, but demanding things and refusing to do things will get you nowhere.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Scott D said:


> Start all over because the slicer ruined EVERYTHING! Did you not read post 82?


I refuse to read post 82. Tell me what it says.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I refuse to read post 82. Tell me what it says.


Post of the week.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> I refuse to read post 82. Tell me what it says.


Gunny, you're my hero.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Come on people. I've done all I think I can to the point of where I know what's going on.

I downloaded the necessary file usbsrc2.4.27-20050104. The instructions on how to use it and run it is not clear to me.

It says to copy the module over to TiVo. Where? I ask this because earlier I was told that the files that I need to change are located here.....

/etc/hotplug/usb.map 
or is it here? 
/platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map

Neither one is present. How can I do anything if I don't know where it is?

Ok, I need to follow this step....



> Figure out what kernel you are running, copy the appropriate modules to your TiVo, boot clean, and test them. Avoid overwriting your existing modules until you are sure everything is working.


What? Do they automatically run themselves? If so, where do I put them? I have ax8817x.c file that seems to be the one I need to run a Linksys 2000M Ver 2 adapter. Also in the same directory is another file called makefile. What's that? Do I need to run it? If so, how and where?

In the main directory, there is yet another file. Oh joy! This one is called mkpkg.sh. What's this one.

I don't understand WHY you people think I know everything you do. Well, let me get you to where I am. I am not a programmer. I am NOT a linux type person as you people think that everyone with a TiVo should be. I thought this was supposed to be a help forum? Not a mass suicide place for non linux users. If it is TOO much to ask for a simpler explanation, then I guess I'm just out of luck. Realistically, this is what I think(for that matter, see). I think that most of you don't like typing. When somebody comes along with a problem that requires detailed explanations, it seems to me that it's just too much trouble on your part to help in detail. I have noticed that a lot of us spend a great deal of time typing out a detailed description of the problem and yet still get very basic answers. Now, to make those people feel better that they actually contributed to the problem, they give very basic instructions. Like in my case. You need to modify this. Boy do I feel better now. I helped. One minor problem. He's still stuck. All that happened here is you told the person WHAT the problem is. That's kind of obvious, Sherlock! It was never mentioned HOW to fix it. We're on page 4 now and we are STILL addressing this very same problem. Let's get this thing fixed. Be more helpful.

Give all of us a break. What you are telling me to do is nothing more than second nature to you. Kind of like riding a bike. Once you learn, you don't forget. Has it ever occurred to you that everybody here may not know how to ride a bike? What's second nature to you is a science project to somebody else. Well, I learned how to balance on a bike, how about teaching me how to steer?

I can do this job. All I need is a step by step procedure to do this. I feel I have got all the files and such that I need to do this, all I need now is to put them in the right place. Somebody out there knows what I need to do. Obviously, I don't.

As far as it goes right now, I'm tired of messing with it. I spend half a day trying to figure out what you said (which makes no sense to me in the way you're saying it) I may continue later.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

This is a hobbiest area. None of these hacks are provided by or supported by Tivo or DirecTV. Everyone who has done these hacks has had to spend at least a little time learning the basics of the language involved. I had NO experience with linux (had never even seen it running on a PC) before I Zippered my two DTivos. But I READ everything I could before starting, and thanks to Gunny and Rbauch's VERY CLEAR guides, had no issues.

If you don't want to spend any time learning the basics of what you need to know, then stick with a stock unit.

It's bad form to piss off the only people who could help you when they're only giving you good advice.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I refuse to read post 82. Tell me what it says.


Well!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

JoeyJoJo said:


> It's bad form to piss off the only people who could help you when they're only giving you good advice.


Good advice is advice you understand. On the other hand good advice of which you DON'T understand, doesn't amount to a hill of beans.



> This is a hobbiest area. None of these hacks are provided by or supported by Tivo or DirecTV. Everyone who has done these hacks has had to spend at least a little time learning the basics of the language involved. I had NO experience with linux (had never even seen it running on a PC) before I Zippered my two DTivos. But I READ everything I could before starting, and thanks to Gunny and Rbauch's VERY CLEAR guides, had no issues.


Did you get 6.3 up and running? How did you load those USB drivers? Details please. I go for simplistic upgrades like the zipper. Obviously, this time, I have to do this modification some other way. It's the some other way I want to know.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> /pops popcorn


/jumps on the couch with her BBF and watches the show !


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott D said:


> Start all over because the slicer ruined EVERYTHING! Did you not read post 82?


First, I never told you to run the slicer. Second, if you actually read that entire thread like I have told you to three times (four if you count this reminder), it spells out pretty well what is needed to be done if you use the slicer to upgrade 6.3a and lose your network connectivity. It also discusses other methods of upgrading to 6.3a other than using the slicer. I first suggested you read that thread on October 8th at 8:59 am EDT in post #51...that was three days ago. You could have read that thread and probably the thread about upgrading to 6.3 on DDB by now.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Scott, we've used your profession as an aircraft technician as a example several times - along with the infamous #3 Krueger.
Let's say you get promoted to section chief and they send you a rookie to train. Rookie project #1 - replace one of them #3 Kruegers.  
You hand him the Boeing Field Repair manual and refer him to the section on # 3 Kruegers and turn him loose. Tell him if he runs into any problems to give you a holler.
Then comes the questions, where's the Krueger, how do I get the access panels off, what tools do I need, which way do you turn the screws, I got five screws out - but it still won't come off, what should I do about all of this hydraulic oil leaking on the tarmac, oops, should I have turned off engine #2 before I started working on the jet? And so on.
During the course of all of these questions, how many times would you have told him to refer to the manual?  
What would be your recommendation to Human Services regarding him after he told you he didn't want to read the manual - he wanted you to hold his hand and walk him through the whole thing.
Thats EXACTLY what is going on here - the answers you need are in the manual - the "6.3 upgrade thread". Russ and Gunny answer pretty much every question that is posed there. Yet you expect them to answer the questions here specifically for you, this attitude is what is getting you hammered by some and ignored by others (namely the ones you need the help most from).
Go over to DDB and ask them for help the same way you have here and see what kind of response you get.  The first thing they would tell you to do is "search" - and they wouldn't even give you a hint as to where. Russ, Gunny and Finnstang have been very patient and helpful to you so far. But I fear that you may have reached the end of the rope for them.  
It appears that several of them have just resorted to "watching the wreck" and some have even provided popcorn for the gallery.  
So, RTFM, I'm sure you will find that someone else has already had the same problem you have and it has been solved in the 6.3 thread, and you will find the answer there. And if you are still having problems post there, and YOU refer to the specific post that you may have followed that didn't get you the desired results.
If you think this is a bunch of cr*p, so be it, pull up a chair, pop some popcorn and enjoy the show.  
Gunny, when are we going to crack open some brewskies to have with the popcorn??


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> /pops popcorn


Is "/pops popcorn" in var or etc? I can't locate it - can you tell me where it is?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

/google


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> Is "/pops popcorn" in var or etc? I can't locate it - can you tell me where it is?


you need to run it with tivosh


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

cp /var/misc/snacks/popcorn /lib/modules/movies/food/popcorn

cd /lib/modules/movies/food/popcorn
pop popcorn


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Sigh.... no wonder why you guys are having popcorn problems

chmod 755 corn
exec pop|corn

ETA:

I keep my corn in the path so I don't have to do explicit paths like Gunny did.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

SeanC said:


> Sigh.... no wonder why you guys are having popcorn problems
> 
> chmod 755 corn
> exec pop|corn
> ...


Usually I just run jiffypop.tcl and let it do it's thing.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Usually I just run jiffypop.tcl and let it do it's thing.


jiffypop.tcl is depreciated -- use the jiffypop binary instead. Due to a tivosh bug the .tcl script incorrectly reports kernel size/status.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

cheer said:


> jiffypop.tcl is depreciated -- use the jiffypop binary instead. Due to a tivosh bug the .tcl script incorrectly reports kernel size/status.


tell me please step by step how to install that.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

TCF needs a sewer.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

rbautch said:


> TCF needs a sewer.


we call it the Happy Hour.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

*Attention...If You Have Nothing To Add To The Help Of This Thread.... Do Not Post In It. Simple As That. What You Are Doing Is Making For Issues And That Is Something That Is Not Welcome.*


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Can anybody else assist me in a simplified method on how to build up this usb driver? I want to install it, but I don't know how to do it. Whatever is out there that I have read so far doesn't specify easy to understand details on the procedure. Not even in the read me file attached. I'm sure it's not that complicated except I don't know where to start. All the information out there I found is discussed as if everybody does this kind of thing on a daily basis. Sorry, but I'm not one of them. If you must say that I want somebody to hold my hand, then so be it. I will assure you of this. Without it, nothing's going to happen any time soon. 

This is what I figured out so far. 

I got this file. usbobj2.4.27-20060906.tar.bz2 

This has to be the drivers I need to use (or it has that driver I need in there) 

This is a very simple question that I have been asking for a week now. How do I use it? 

If I have to build up a package, great. How do I do that? Step by step. Whatever it is that I need to do, there is a procedure for that. What is it? It can be made in a simplistic way. Sorry if this is an inconvenience for you, but I need it done that way. For me, there really is no other way. Until I do this, get hands on experience, I'll never understand it. I'm getting better at this.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Scott 
I will try to help you understand what the problem is. You have stated (I am paraphrasing) that you are not a computer geek and don't know Linux. Unfortunately for you a basic knowledge of linux is required to troubleshoot and manually repair the problems that you are having. Let me try to describe the problem using your Krueger Actuator metaphor. Instead of the rookie mechanic to send out to replace it, you have a beautician. At least with the rookie mechanic they have a basic frame of reference to work from, with a beautician they don't even knowledge needed to read the manual, let alone actually get the job done without a lot of training and help. Unfortunately you are the beautician (NOT MEANT TO BE MEAN JUST METAPHORICALLY).

To give you an idea, Before I finally hacked my DTivo (I don't have an HR-250 so I have no idea what to do to fix yours) I read this site and the other intensively (*reading every* post and problems encountered pertaining to upgrading) for about 6 months and if I didn't understand the EXACTLY what the fix was I would look for more information about that. A lot of the fixes required at least a basic knowledge of linux. I did not have that. The closest thing to that, that I had was a basic knowledge of DOS and I hadn't used that since windows 95 came out. This would probably have put me at the rookie mechanic level.

So BEFORE jumping into this TIVO Hacking, I did some reading up on linux and what the basic commands are and how its help system worked and where to get help online about it. This is a TIVO forum and a great resource for that purpose, If you need help with understanding linux or how to use linux this is not the place for that (try goggling linux commands to get that kind of information or better yet linux tutorials). Yes I know that a lot of the threads are long, but they would be longer if we had to reanswer questions with explicate step by step instructions for each person and their individual circumstance when the question has been asked and answered before, usually many times. That is why you see a lot of questions answered look in this thread or check the wiki. The forum does have a search function which helps pair down what you are sifting thru. When people say to check somewhere that is help, they narrowed down where to look. You seem to want either to be told exactly what post# or exact step by step instructions. The majority of the people that offers advice like try looking in such and such thread don't know the exact answer off the top of their head and in order to get the answer they would have to do a search through the long threads you complained about. Why would we want to do the time consuming and tedious part of fixing your problem. When someone tells you that:

Step 1: Install 3.1.5f virgin image.

Step 2: Zipper.

Step 3: Check for 6.3a slices.

Step 4: READ THE UPGRADING YOUR HACKED HR10-250 TO 6.3 THREAD.

Step 5: Install 6.3a slices.

it is because the easiest way to fix your problem is to do that. It gets you from a known configuration to the configuration you want. The reason it works is that the tivo is already hacked BEFORE you slice upgrade to 6.3 and the mentioned thread gives directions on how to do the upgrade so that it will work. This means that having 6.3 is NOT EXACTLY THE SAME AS SLICE UPGRADING TO 6.3 FROM A HACKED 3.1.5f. It is important to know that in linux a command written in sall upper case LIKE THIS, is not the same as Like This, or like this. Even an extra space in a command string can cause unexpected results. That is one reason why the most common errors are that you either typed in something wrong or you missed a step. Barring any hardware problems, following the outlined process (Follow *exactly* the instructions for each step), you will come out with the correct results.

RTFI3XBD - Read The F***ing Instructions 3 Times Before Doing


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> Step 1: Install 3.1.5f virgin image.
> 
> Step 2: Zipper.
> 
> ...


Step1 No problems there. This image I have contains the slices. Installed that image using PTVnetHD. Once I completed that, reinstalled into TiVo and ran it. Got networking.

Step 2 Pulled the drive. Ran the new bootable zipper CD. When asked for a service number, put the HR10-250 number in there. Completed that part of the zipper. Reinstalled back into TiVo. Again, still have networking. Finished completing the installation of zipper by running tweak.sh. Once that finished, rebooted TiVo. Still, got networking.

Step 3 Went to TiVowebPlus on the PC found the new version number and wrote it down on a piece of paper.

Step 4 Are you kidding me? I have a life over here. I can't spend hours upon hours reading that. I have already read a little bit of it. Here's MY problem. I have asked REPEATEDLY what I need to know about this. All I ask is one of two things to happen. Either spell it out right here in this thread or, if it is too long, specify where it is. Telling me to go read hundreds of pages is more complex than narrowing it down. You ask me where I live. I'm only going to tell you I live in Texas. In order to find me, you're going to have to do some serious reading in every city's residental pages until you find me. I'm not going to do that.

Step 5 Ran the slicer from PTV. Installed fine. It took a while to finish it. (It was kind of slow). No errors. Needed to be rebooted and so I did. Networking disappeared thus the name of this thread comes into play. No lights, no nothing. As far as I'm concerned, I have a stock 6.3a TiVo, exactly where I started from.

Now, did I do anything wrong? Was there anything else I should have done? Did I miss anything? You now know everything I know.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

*sigh*


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Scott I'm going to state this as nicely as I possible can if it gets me banned, so be it.
If you don't have TIME to read what you have been asked to read, and possibly gain some knowledge about what is going on and why yours isn't working, the you shouldn't worry about hacking. Just leave your tivo alone and forget that it can be networked. This is a hobby. Like building model airplanes or painting or pottery. I don't dabble in things I don't have aptitude in. I don't think it makes sense for me to do so. What you are asking is akin to asking someone to build the RC plane for you and maintain it, all you want to do is fly it once in a while. I don't know of an RC hobbyist who would do that. So suck it up, do the required reading, or don't. But don't expect any answers either.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

If you can't help, please leave, you too among other people aren't helping with stuff like that.

Is this what they call a help forum?????? You people act as if you need to be paid. I suppose you didn't read Bott's post, did you? If you can't contribute, then don't post.

Oh, just to let you know, I didn't appreciate you saying this as a derogatory remark towards me...



> Here's the definitive answer to this question:


Well maybe I should go spread that you made the zipper in ddb. Would you like that? You know why I won't? It's because I don't run people's noses it the mud and be distasteful as you people have treated me.

I will be VERY CLEAR on this. I did not start this piss war. I asked very kindly and with care NOT TO PISS ANYBODY OFF, so back off. 

And stop rubbing my nose in the mud.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Scott D said:


> Step 4 Are you kidding me? I have a life over here. I can't spend hours upon hours reading that.


Enjoy your stock Tivo then. I spent WEEKS reading before I hacked my first Tivo.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

So I guess I lied when I said I was done. I can't help myself.


Scott D said:


> Is this what they call a help forum?????? You people act as if you need to be paid. I suppose you didn't read Bott's post, did you?


If you demand that we search through a thread FOR you, then yes, we need to be paid. I don't know EXACTLY where the answer is in the thread. So for me to find it and give it to you, I would have to search the thread.

I have a life too. I won't do it. And I don't care what Bott says or if he bans me -- if Bott wants a forum where the people that know the hacks or write the hacks are banned but demanding twits fan their own arrogance, then he's welcome to it.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Scott I'm going to state this as nicely as I possible can if it gets me banned, so be it.
> If you don't have TIME to read what you have been asked to read, and possibly gain some knowledge about what is going on and why yours isn't working, the you shouldn't worry about hacking. Just leave your tivo alone and forget that it can be networked. This is a hobby. Like building model airplanes or painting or pottery. I don't dabble in things I don't have aptitude in. I don't think it makes sense for me to do so. What you are asking is akin to asking someone to build the RC plane for you and maintain it, all you want to do is fly it once in a while. I don't know of an RC hobbyist who would do that. So suck it up, do the required reading, or don't. But don't expect any answers either.


If you wish not to assist in this, I have no problem. DON'T POST. Now, if this gets me banned. If you're not going to help, then keep your mouth shut.

I seem to remember a long while back that YOU got mad at me. I unknowingly pissed you off real bad! You know what it is. I apologized to you. Seems to me that you are unable to return that favor. If I am wrong, show me. Otherwise, stay out of my post. If you wish to contribute, you are welcome.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Scott D said:


> ....Telling me to go read hundreds of pages is more complex than narrowing it down. You ask me where I live. I'm only going to tell you I live in Texas. In order to find me, you're going to have to do some serious reading in every city's residental pages until you find me. I'm not going to do that......


Scott, you keep coming up with the analogies The above quote of your earlier post is the whole problem in a nutshell.

"Telling me to go read hundreds of pages is more complex than narrowing it down." Maybe for you, but not for the one tellling you to read the pages. In order to narrow it down, tell you exactly which post contained the answer you need they would have to search the thread.

And as to the "live in Texas" part - that's about what we have here. We have a mutual friend that moved to Texas, I talked with him a while back and he told me where he lived, but the only thing I can remember is Texas. Now you are asking me where he lives - "Well, in Texas" so somebody is going to have to "do some serious reading in every city's residential pages until you find..." Yep, that's right. The problem here is that you seem to expect everyone to tell you which city's directory to find the dude, well, fact is we can't remember. So someone is going to have to look it up - only thing we are trying to say is that it seems fair that you be the one. None of us can remember exactly where the answers are, it' as simple as that. We think we are doing you a favor by saying the dude is in Texas, you didn't even know what state he was in before we told you.

Sure, you got a life, so do we. This is a help forum, and these folks have tried to be helpful for you. They have told you the answers, or where the answers are.

And Gunny's last post was helpful. He was trying to tell you "If you don't have TIME to read what you have been asked to read, and possibly gain some knowledge about what is going on and why yours isn't working, the you shouldn't worry about hacking. Just leave your tivo alone and forget that it can be networked." This is probably the best advice you have recieved in this thread. For the safety of your tivo, to ensure that your hacking attempts do no render it useless you should not attempt to hack it. It is a very expensive piece of hardware, and as JWThiers pointed out, using linux it is very easy to make a mistake that will render it useless. So follows Gunny's excellent advice and until you learn more about the hacking process by reading the appropriate reference materials (again per JWThiers) do not attempt to hack it as you may get it to a point to where it doesn't boot at all.

Please note that my post contains information that does " Add To The Help Of This Thread.", to quote David.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott,

The slicer does not move the backported drivers over to use with the adapter you are trying to use. In the thread that you do not want to read, many people had this same issue because that adapter is relatively popular. The choices that you are faced with are:

1 - Read the thread to find the fix to your issue.
2 - Buy an adapter like the FA120 that is supported without having to copy over those files.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

cheer said:


> So I guess I lied when I said I was done. I can't help myself.
> 
> If you demand that we search through a thread FOR you, then yes, we need to be paid. I don't know EXACTLY where the answer is in the thread. So for me to find it and give it to you, I would have to search the thread.
> 
> I have a life too. I won't do it. And I don't care what Bott says or if he bans me -- if Bott wants a forum where the people that know the hacks or write the hacks are banned but demanding twits fan their own arrogance, then he's welcome to it.


Ditto to you too. If you wish not to do that, fine. Don't post here either. If you do know something I could try or found something you feel might be helpful, you are welcome here.

If you plan on being rude, then keep your opinions to yourself. I'll state it again. I didn't start this war.

It doesn't bother me if you or anybody else refuses to help. I only add a extra post from time to time to keep it from dropping off. If that bothers you, tough. I'm not here so you people can walk all over me. I'll give you respect, but it's a two way street. You got to do the same. Trash talking about me in other threads is unacceptable. I have NEVER done bashing like that to ANYBODY, yet you people seem to think it's ok to do it to me.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> Scott,
> 
> The slicer does not move the backported drivers over to use with the adapter you are trying to use. In the thread that you do not want to read, many people had this same issue because that adapter is relatively popular. The choices that you are faced with are:
> 
> ...


Now that's helpful. It may be easier for me to buy another adapter. I'll do that and see if it works.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott D said:


> Now that's helpful. It may be easier for me to buy another adapter. I'll do that and see if it works.


That is also many times mentioned in that thread you won't read.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

> And as to the "live in Texas" part - that's about what we have here. We have a mutual friend that moved to Texas, I talked with him a while back and he told me where he lived, but the only thing I can remember is Texas. Now you are asking me where he lives - "Well, in Texas" so somebody is going to have to "do some serious reading in every city's residential pages until you find..." Yep, that's right.


Boy, did you miss that point big time.

You want to know where I live, and I am only going to tell you that I live in Texas. You ask me to narrow it down and wish to know which city. Well, if you want to know that, you better start cracking open those residental pages in every city until you find me. I know where I live, and you, being my best friend, who wants to know where I live won't be able to get an address from me. Too much trouble to type in my address, you know. Might get typing cramps.

As far as this computer technical stuff. If this was a Windows XP OS, and I needed some files for it, I wouldn't have too much difficulty with it. I know about most of the file types out there. Linux is so different. Given time, I'll have some understanding.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> That is also many times mentioned in that thread you won't read.


I have read some of it a while back. Most of it is over my head the way it is discussed, so I discontinued reading it. I don't know what I am looking for in there.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott D said:


> Boy, did you miss that point big time.
> 
> You want to know where I live, and I am only going to tell you that I live in Texas. You ask me to narrow it down and wish to know which city. Well, if you want to know that, you better start cracking open those residental pages in every city until you find me. I know where I live, and you, being my best friend, who wants to know where I live won't be able to get an address from me.
> 
> As far as this computer technical stuff. If this was a Windows XP OS, and I needed some files for it, I wouldn't have too much difficulty with it. I know about most of the file types out there. Linux is so different. Given time, I'll have some understanding.


With that analogy, you are assuming that we know off the top of our heads the exact sequnce of commands needed for you to get your networking fixed. This isn't the case as been said many times in this thread. You are asking us to search a thread that you refuse to read in order to provide an answer for you.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott D said:


> I have read some of it a while back. Most of it is over my head the way it is discussed, so I discontinued reading it. I don't know what I am looking for in there.


You are looking for people complaining about losing there networking after using the slicer to get to 6.3. Then follow the conversations to see what fixed their issue. I am sure it will seem somewhat familiar since it will discuss things that have been discussed in this thread already.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

We can lead a horse to water but we can't make him drink.
If scott would rather go buy an adapter which won't be cheap because they are getting so hard to find, than read a few posts and fix it with the tools he already has, then more power to him. I hope he gets it all working, but I am not going to waste anymore time on it.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Just out of curiosity, if this adapter of mine is so popular, why so much trouble? I know these backported drivers are experimental, but why?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Popular probably because they are easy to find. They are not supported by the TiVo software natively, so drivers were created to make them work.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Scott D said:


> Just out of curiosity, if this adapter of mine is so popular, why so much trouble? I know these backported drivers are experimental, but why?


The big reason is that the Tivo's stock USB drivers only support a limited number of devices, many of which are old or no longer available. (The Netgear FA-120 is probably the most popular, but impossible to find.) One reason is that a common chipset used for these was discontinued by the chip manufacturer and replaced with another. For most applications this doesn't matter, as the adapters usually include Windows drivers (and maybe even modern Intel Linux drivers).

For a box running an older (2.4.x) version of Linux, with a non-Intel processor...if it isn't included from Tivo, we pretty much have to roll our own.

If I recall correctly, the original reason the backported drivers were developed was for stability/performance reasons; that they can easily support other, newer adapters has been a bonus (OK, a BIG bonus).


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Scott D said:


> Boy, did you miss that point big time.
> 
> You want to know where I live, and I am only going to tell you that I live in Texas. You ask me to narrow it down and wish to know which city. Well, if you want to know that, you better start cracking open those residental pages in every city until you find me. I know where I live, and you, being my best friend, who wants to know where I live won't be able to get an address from me. Too much trouble to type in my address, you know. Might get typing cramps.
> 
> As far as this computer technical stuff. If this was a Windows XP OS, and I needed some files for it, I wouldn't have too much difficulty with it. I know about most of the file types out there. Linux is so different. Given time, I'll have some understanding.


No, you missed it big time. I threw out a variation. I don't care where you live. Read my post again - what I was trying to throw out was a situation where you are trying to find someone. I had his address once, he contacted me and told me he lives in Texas, now you are trying to get ahold of him and have contacted me for his address. And you are wondering why I don't just give it to you. Well I don't know it, I know it is in Texas and have told you that. Now you are getting all riled up because I won't tell you where exactly he lives - just that "He lives in Texas"
Just substitute 6.3 thread for Texas and the answers you are seeking for "friend" and we have the same situation as here. We don't know exactly where the answer is so we can only tell you "its in Texas".  
So far you have managed to alienate both Russ and Gunny and basically told them to not post here. That seems pretty counterproductive to me - they are the ones who authored the original master "texas directory".  
From personal experience here I will tell you that either one of them would have more than happily furnished you the answers you have needed, if you would have demonstrated that you earnestly searched for the anwswer yourself but due to one reason or another could not locate it - they have for me several times. But only because they knew that I had searched on my own and either couldn't locate the answer, or my problem differed slightly from previously posted ones.

One simply cannot reasonably expect them to personally give the same answer over and over to every question that gets asked over and over again.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Scott, let me try to clarify this a little. First of all, this post here (in which you actually asked a follow-up question) has the basic steps - particularly from step 6 on. There are only two things you really need to do:

1. Copy the backport 'usbnet.o' file into /lib/modules directory on your tivo drive.
2. Add the following line to the 'usb.map' file located in /etc/hotplug directory


```
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
```
It should be added under the 'device usb.net' section below '#AX88172'

Just add the line somewhere in that section.

Lastly, you may need to run a network configuration script (netconfig.tcl - unless it's been renamed) to complete IP address, etc., although the Zipper may do that for you already and you shouldn't need to do it again. Then you will reboot and cross your fingers.

Now, BIG CAVEAT - I don't use the Zipper, or the Slicer, I don't even have a DirecTivo. Those scripts sometimes make changes to stock startup scripts and may load network drivers from other locations or create links to them. I can't help you here. The challenge for you will be to find exactly where you need to make these changes. You can fish around a bit in those directories I listed above and do some 'ls -l' commands. If you see any of the files I mentioned with a small-case letter 'L' in front of the file information, that means it's a symbolic link to somewhere else. With a little sleuthing and perhaps some follow-up questions, you should be able to figure this out. Good luck!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

MungoJerrie said:


> Scott, let me try to clarify this a little. First of all, this post here (in which you actually asked a follow-up question) has the basic steps - particularly from step 6 on. There are only two things you really need to do:
> 
> 1. Copy the backport 'usbnet.o' file into /lib/modules directory on your tivo drive.
> 2. Add the following line to the 'usb.map' file located in /etc/hotplug directory
> ...


I saw that just shortly before you posted that. Don't exactly remember when but I plan on trying that. Not now though, Sometime this weedend. I'll take my time with it. I'll redo everything up to running the slicer and see what happens.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

willardcpa said:


> Just substitute 6.3 thread for Texas and the answers you are seeking for "friend" and we have the same situation as here. We don't know exactly where the answer is so we can only tell you "its in Texas".  .


Actually the way I think is he found "Texas" (this forum), He was given the city (the proper thread). He wants us to look for the address also. Oh and when he has problem with that he will also want turn by turn directions and since we did not say that we didn't tell he needed to start the car he will probably want us to drive him there also.

Wheres the popcorn again? I need to include that in my path.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Scott D said:


> If you can't help, please leave, you too among other people aren't helping with stuff like that.
> 
> Is this what they call a help forum?????? You people act as if you need to be paid. I suppose you didn't read Bott's post, did you? If you can't contribute, then don't post.
> 
> ...


Not that Gunny needs defending, but that quote you are upset about looks a lot like it was in that thread you were involved with here  post 9 where he was answereing the OP (Original Poster) of that thread. Heres his whole quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by jkast
I notice the system information screen on my newly upgraded (to 6.3a) unit says:

"This product contains Apple Computer Inc's Bonjour network discovery protocol."

This makes me wonder about a couple things, including if network support can now be had on the hr10-250 without the hacking? Anyone know if this foreshadows anything new in network.

*Here's the definitive answer to this question:
6.3 is based on 7.xx software with some of it's goodies ( all the networking) disabled.
Tivo 7.xx software uses bonjour. The box still needs to be hacked to turn networking on.*.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I read between the lines. Maybe so or maybe not, but it is borderline. If he meant nothing of it, I'd rather hear it from him.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

So when someone directly quotes a question and directly answers the question and it isn't the answer to the question you had (Trying to hijack the thread I might add but that isn't the point) it means they are being derogatory to you??? What line were you reading between? Gunny didn't even direct any comments to you until post 18 when he told you that in order fix your problem you would have to invest some time in reading.

*NEWSFLASH *when you get directed to another thread and it is a long thread, there is a good chance that there are a few things that could go wrong and to avoid the other problems you might want to know what they are and how to avoid them in the first place.

*NEWSFLASH #2* Hacking your tivo is a hobby and if you are not willing to invest the time in learning how to do it you will be better off not even starting.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> So when someone directly quotes a question and directly answers the question and it isn't the answer to the question you had (Trying to hijack the thread I might add but that isn't the point) it means they are being derogatory to you??? What line were you reading between? Gunny didn't even direct any comments to you until post 18 when he told you that in order fix your problem you would have to invest some time in reading.
> 
> *NEWSFLASH *when you get directed to another thread and it is a long thread, there is a good chance that there are a few things that could go wrong and to avoid the other problems you might want to know what they are and how to avoid them in the first place.
> 
> *NEWSFLASH #2* Hacking your tivo is a hobby and if you are not willing to invest the time in learning how to do it you will be better off not even starting.


Do me a favor. Will you drop it? I'll take a line from rbautch "You're managing to piss me off. You know. One of the nicest people out there."

I dropped it, can you? Will you?


----------



## joevv (Oct 12, 2006)

when someone directs me to a post that has 300 pages I don't read the entire post. instead I use the search feature available on the forum to narrow it down to my specific problem. This saves you alot of time.

Search is your friend.
hope this helps


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Problem now solved. And yes, I did that when I started to know what I was looking for but I found my solution elsewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Why don't you post the steps you took here in your thread, so if someone else has the same issue and searches for solutions, maybe they will find your thread and be able to solve it with the directions you provide?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Please make sure they are step by step and with no typos.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Finnstang said:


> Why don't you post the steps you took here in your thread, so if someone else has the same issue and searches for solutions, maybe they will find your thread and be able to solve it with the directions you provide?


Wow. Almost 2 weeks with no response. I've been waiting patiently for an answer. It just feels better to sit around waiting than reading around a bit, though. I got a life u know.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

On the Netgear FA120 concern, you can get one here.


----------

